

Zuckerberg, Will.i.Am and Chris Bosh Star in Infomercial About Learning to Code - larrys
http://betabeat.com/2013/02/mark-zuckerberg-jack-dorsey-will-i-am-chris-bosh-code-org/

======
cmaggard
More discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285627>

------
AznHisoka
Learn how to code... so you can be Zuckerberg's slave and help him make his
next billion :P

And Chris Bosh... I don't think the Miami Heat want you to abuse your hands
and get carpel tunnel syndrome from coding.

------
porter
I wish someone would create a promotional video like this for
entrepreneurship. Entrepreneurs are the heroes with real super powers, and we
need more of them.

~~~
grimey27
Agreed. Entrepreneurship isn't (well, can't be) taught in schools.

------
rhizome
What, no Gates or Dorsey?

~~~
cschmidt
Gates and Dorsey are in the full version.

~~~
rhizome
I figured this was just Betabeat's slightly-altered headline to differentiate
from the earlier story on this topic.

~~~
cschmidt
Sorry, missed the sarcasm.

